# SAE Suicide



## sonaps (Nov 15, 2005)

One of my full-grown SAE’s jumped out of the tank to his death. I knew he was missing, but thought he must have died and was lost somewhere in the tank. My wife discovered his body behind the stand last night. He must have jumped out when I was trimming the tank last week. I was very surprised. I have never seen these fish hangout near the surface. They did chase each other around the tank from time to time. I wonder if it just got a little out of control when being chased. Has anyone else had a problem with these fish taking a stroll?


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

from what I've read on the forum, it does seem like SAE are very prone to jumping out of the tank.

I hear you on the tank trimming thing. Once I took out a piece of driftwood in my 10 gallon, and didn't realize my otto was still sucking on it. Kept wondering where he was for a week, and finally found his body next to the driftwood.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your loss.

Yes, I've heard of them jumping from time to time if they are startled, but I've yet to have it happen (KOW).


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've had one jump from the tank before. With a open top tank this has to be expected from time to time. I assume that they where chasing each other (which they love to do), then instead of stopping at the water surface it just keep going.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

SAE's are the worst fish I've had for jumping. It's so bad that I won't buy any more until I get a good top for my QT tank. I had an open top setup a while ago and lost at least 6 SAE's. They're OK with a canopy, but you can never be too sure.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I had 2 of my SAEs jump out of the tank once after a wc. I didn't notice for at least 5 minutes and one of them didn't make it. It turns out that I didn't check the temp of the refill water and it was too cold. I was mad at myself after that. But, yeah, they can jump if startled or something like that.


----------

